

World's most powerful weapon: Mobile launched nuclear missile, top speed Mach 21 - notjackma
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-24_Yars

======
PaulHoule
Great, now the Russians have an anti-anti-missile-missile-missile.

